# Diaz Brothers.....



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

why do they have to act so ghetto? im mean seriously.... youd think Nick got the idea being kicked out of the UFC, then getting a fight overturned for pot, and your still gonna act ghetto as hell when asking for a rematch whith a guy who rearranged your face?!?!?!?!!? 


and personally i was a lil more dissapointed with Nate Diaz...he has soooo much to gain.... i know nick is your bother... but dude... stay as far away as you can from him.....


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

First off Nick wasn't kicked out of the UFC, he left. They are just a product of their enviornment just like almost everyone else. They grew up in a different are than you most likely so they act differently than you.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Thats just how they are, its not like they're acting or anything.......................


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Of course Nick is going to want another fight. It's what they do.

Especially if K.J. is holding the belt. Nicks gonna be coming at him. 

A little off the subject, K.J. is stronger and quicker than I gave him credit for. When he hurt Yves, he really put him away quickly.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

MLS said:


> First off Nick wasn't kicked out of the UFC, he left. They are just a product of their enviornment just like almost everyone else. They grew up in a different are than you most likely so they act differently than you.


No, they're just assholes. They are disrespectful wannabe thug punks... When Nate was flipping off KJ and his crew in the ring I was hoping someone would break his finger then crush his face. Nick seems to have grown up some and got more respectful but Nate is a punk and is an embarrassment to the sport.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

You must of missed interviews where Nick and Nate talked about where and how they grew up. Anyone that has seen those could easily make the determination that they are the way they are because of the enviornment they were in.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

js9234 said:


> No, they're just assholes. They are disrespectful wannabe thug punks... When Nate was flipping off KJ and his crew in the ring I was hoping someone would break his finger then crush his face. Nick seems to have grown up some and got more respectful but Nate is a punk and is an embarrassment to the sport.



Kind of like when Chuck Liddell flipped off Wanderlei Silva at their weigh ins?

It's the build up for the fights. I don't think we should take it personally.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Heh gotta love the neg rep i always seem to get for dissing Nick.

anyways, sober this time, i still think nick and nate are barely a step above animals. nate did seem better then nick up until this little incident.

i dont care where they grew up, disrespect is disrespect, if they were never taught the difference then that falls on the parents. i grew up in chicago, i know many people who grew up in the hardest ghetto's in chicago and act nowhere near how these two act, nick has a long list of stuff hes done. throwing a shoe at someone after a fight, sucker punching joe riggs at the hospital after the fight, and dont forget his temper tantrum after the first fight with k.j.

anyways, now i can add nate to the list of people i hope gets his face plasterd to the mat.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Kind of like when Chuck Liddell flipped off Wanderlei Silva at their weigh ins?
> 
> It's the build up for the fights. I don't think we should take it personally.


Actually no, it wasn't anything like that. The Diaz's are little punks, period. I don't see how ANYONE can take up for them losers.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

js9234 said:


> Actually no, it wasn't anything like that. The Diaz's are little punks, period. I don't see how ANYONE can take up for them losers.


I've always felt that any man or woman who will step into the octagon and go toe to toe with some of the toughest people on the planet deserve 100x more respect than the dude who sits behind his computer screen calling everybody a punk... You tell me which is more disrespectful; flipping somebody off, right in front of them or talking tough with an anonymous name from the otherside of the country:confused02:

Its not like Nate and Nick talk like that or act like that to everybody they see. They talk like that to guys that they fight. Its how they get pumped up and its how they sell themselves and they're fights. The very fact that this thread exsists is proof that it works.

Its one thing to comment and discuss a fighters skill set and ability but to sit there and talk trash about somebody you don't even know?... :confused03:

I just don't know where you guys got the idea that you have any knowledge about what true respect really means


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Vexxed knows whats up:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Vexxed said:


> I've always felt that any man or woman who will step into the octagon and go toe to toe with some of the toughest people on the planet deserve 100x more respect than the dude who its behind his computer screen calling everybody a punk... You tell me which is more disrespectful; flipping somebody off, right in front of them or talking tough with an anonymous name from the otherside of the country:confused02:
> 
> Its not like Nate and Nick talk like that or act like that to everybody they see. They talk like that to guys that they fight. Its how they get pumped up and its how they sell themselves and they're fights. The very fact that this thread exsists is proof that it works.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think. :thumbsup:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Vexxed said:


> I've always felt that any man or woman who will step into the octagon and go toe to toe with some of the toughest people on the planet deserve 100x more respect than the dude who sits behind his computer screen calling everybody a punk... You tell me which is more disrespectful; flipping somebody off, right in front of them or talking tough with an anonymous name from the otherside of the country:confused02:
> 
> Its not like Nate and Nick talk like that or act like that to everybody they see. They talk like that to guys that they fight. Its how they get pumped up and its how they sell themselves and they're fights. The very fact that this thread exsists is proof that it works.
> 
> ...


i never questioned their skills or toughness, i said their disrespectful. and if getting you pumped for a fight means throwing shoes at people or sucker punching them, im sorry thats ghetto!

and while right now im doing it behind a computer screen, if i had the displeasure of meeting them, id tell them straight up, i hate how they act, and am not fans of them, and would rather see them lose then win. if they decide to kick my ass oh well, hell it be a good story to tell of how the Diaz brothers kicked my fat ass.

say all you want, neg rep me all you want, it wont change my opinion of them.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

It would be pretty cool to see both Diaz's jump a fat dude


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

cabby said:


> It would be pretty cool to see both Diaz's jump a fat dude


and id let them, i know id get fucked up, but i can still say that it took world class fighters to kick my fat ass... lol


either way i win


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Nate Diaz is one of my favorite fighters. Look they act like other people they grew up with, and it isn't like you and the people you grew up with. Get over it. Also don't blame the Diaz brothers for what happened at the Elite XC show. That was all Gary Shaw and his WWF style of shows. The whole thing was a set up to sell PPVs.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

I got respect for Diaz brothers. Having said that, i can't stand these little gangsters. Its not good for the sport, i guess they deserve a break because of how they were brought up, but life is tough and if everyone would be acting same way - our sport would never flourish.


----------



## 1ArmMan (Jun 23, 2008)

Poor sportsmanship should never be welcomed in any sport. Just because you think you are ghetto or gangsta does not mean you are better than anyone else.

If anyone cares at all about competing they should show respect to any and all other competitors. It's only right.

Acting like a d-bag will get you no where fast.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

So let me get this straight......


GSP walks into Hughes title defense speech and talks smack to Matt.

Chuck Liddell flips fighters off at weigh ins.

Tito wears a shirt that says Dana White is my bitch. Amognst so many other unprofessional things he's done.

B.J. licks his opponents blood.

Chris Leben gets a DUI and loses his spot on the card.

Matt Serra flips off the entire crowd on his way into the octogon to defend his title against St. Pierre.

Amognst so many other incidences, Why is this Diaz thing hurting so many feelings? 

*This kind of crap always happens.*


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Did you miss Karl Sr. lunge at the Diaz Bros.?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I missed that and a bunch of other meaningless crap that has happend.

Most of which is equivilent to the Diaz incident.

I don't know why people are complaining so much about this occurance.

It's not the first or the last time. And the sport will survive.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

Nick and Nate are not thugs, ghetto or anything else of that sort. In regards to being a product of their environment, the environment they are a product of is the Gracie environment. That is why the like to feud with others. Also Nick and Nate are not the most intelligent of people. In regard to being smart, they are smart enough to do the only thing they are good at that will bring in an income. They are not assholes in person, but they are only fighters and that is all they know. I personally don't care for either of their antics.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

J.P. said:


> So let me get this straight......
> GSP walks into Hughes title defense speech and talks smack to Matt.*And he got called out on it by most of us*
> 
> Chuck Liddell flips fighters off at weigh ins.*weigh ins are different than post fight celebrations, they are a traditional stage for bad blood.*
> ...


They need to grow the eff up and start showing a fraction of the respect they expect.


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

lol cant see them being thugs.. and who cares if they smoke pot and mouth off, its entertaining lol.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

cplmac said:


> They need to grow the eff up and start showing a fraction of the respect they expect.



Now that is just strange, you're going to pick and choose and give answers to my post in defense of your disliking for the Diaz brothers.

Your excuses are flimsy. Especially the weigh in one. Really? 

Why do they need to "grow up"? They're fighting for money. You're typing for free. Who's ahead here?


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

js9234 said:


> No, they're just assholes. They are disrespectful wannabe thug punks... When Nate was flipping off KJ and his crew in the ring I was hoping someone would break his finger then crush his face. Nick seems to have grown up some and got more respectful but Nate is a punk and is an embarrassment to the sport.


Im ******* fed up with people throwing around the words "wanna be thug" about people they don't even know. :thumbsdown: He is from a different world than you which you will obviously never understand. 

On another note the whole KJ thing happened because of promotion tactics and KJ's Dad talking smack...its obvious just watch the video. Its plain as ******* day light.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Now that is just strange, you're going to pick and choose and give answers to my post in defense of your disliking for the Diaz brothers.
> 
> Your excuses are flimsy. Especially the weigh in one. Really?


I thought my answers would be more clear right next to what they were pertaining to. How is the weigh in answer flimsy? Have weigh ins not been traditionally a boil over point for bad blood? Think about it, don't react to it. Your entire post was trying to justify their actions by the two wrongs make a right philosophy, or worse, the everyone else is doing it philosophy. I think by the age of 12 most people know that's not the way things work. Blows me away that people are trying to justify their behavior.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Now that is just strange, you're going to pick and choose and give answers to my post in defense of your disliking for the Diaz brothers.
> 
> Your excuses are flimsy. Especially the weigh in one. Really?
> 
> Why do they need to "grow up"? They're fighting for money. You're typing for free. Who's ahead here?




and im going to point out one big difference between them and well atleast Nick since we havent seen Nate lose yet....


everyone of those guys listed win or lose (except the tito and Dana thing, and i am also not that big a tito fan anyways) show respect to the other fighter after the fight, when Nick wins sure he wil give props, but when he loses the other fighter did nothing and never hurt him, and it was someone elses fault for why he lost, and throws a tantrum. that is one of the things that pisses me off the most, the rest of his antics is just icing on the cake.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

anyways J.P. im done argueing with ya, i have my beliefs, you have yours, im not gonna change, your not gonna change. so we can agree to disagree 


+rep to ya on a good spirited argument, and not resorting to unsigned neg rep like a bitch :thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I wouldn't say they're wanna be anythings, those guys are freakin' tough, and can fight just as good as they mean mug.


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> why do they have to act so ghetto? im mean seriously.... youd think Nick got the idea being kicked out of the UFC, then getting a fight overturned for pot, and your still gonna act ghetto as hell when asking for a rematch whith a guy who rearranged your face?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> 
> and personally i was a lil more dissapointed with Nate Diaz...he has soooo much to gain.... i know nick is your bother... but dude... stay as far away as you can from him.....


if u ever been to stockton, cali you'd know why they act like that... and define ghetto


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

sjbboy38 said:


> if u ever been to stockton, cali you'd know why they act like that... and define ghetto


born and raised in Chicago, with Cabrini Green and Robert Taylor Homes.... i think i know what ghetto means.


and thanks for jumping in at the end "i.d.i.o.t."


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

cplmac said:


> I thought my answers would be more clear right next to what they were pertaining to. How is the weigh in answer flimsy? Have weigh ins not been traditionally a boil over point for bad blood? Think about it, don't react to it. Your entire post was trying to justify their actions by the two wrongs make a right philosophy, or worse, the everyone else is doing it philosophy. I think by the age of 12 most people know that's not the way things work. Blows me away that people are trying to justify their behavior.



There is really not a particularly special place for bad blood. Weigh ins can get heated as well as post fight interviews.

Look man, when Nick entered the cage to issue the challenge you can see K.J. sr in the back ground talking alot of shit to Nate. He's right in front of the camera. He was insulting them, as was the bald guy with K.J.s camp. It's a two way street and K.J. rushed in not Nick or Nate.

Nick said in his interview that he was told to go into the cage and issue the challenge so he did. EliteXC is hyping the fight. K.J.s dad was the one talking shit. Had he acted accordingly maybe there wouldn't have been a mishap. Nick and Nate didn't event swing. K.J. and his dad were the ones swinging. Maybe they're the punks.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> J.P.+rep to ya on a good spirited argument, and not resorting to unsigned neg rep like a bitch :thumb02:


If you got negged it wasn't me. And not resorting to one like a "bitch" as you say doesn't kind of matter since I can see who negs me.:thumb02: 

Any way I'll hit you back +rep for the debate. See you around.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

J.P. said:


> If you got negged it wasn't me. And not resorting to one like a "bitch" as you say doesn't kind of matter since I can see who negs me.:thumb02:
> 
> Any way I'll hit you back +rep for the debate. See you around.


Heh sorry if i came off as trying to insult you in anyway on that, i was trying to compliment you on not doing what a few others had done. But i am a paid man too, so i got them back :thumb02:



and interesting on what you said obout KJ and his dad, ill try and rewatch it and look more closly. I may have to rethink my stance on Nate, but Nick still has the track record in my opinion


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

J.P. said:


> There is really not a particularly special place for bad blood. Weigh ins can get heated as well as post fight interviews.
> 
> Look man, when Nick entered the cage to issue the challenge you can see K.J. sr in the back ground talking alot of shit to Nate. He's right in front of the camera. He was insulting them, as was the bald guy with K.J.s camp. It's a two way street and K.J. rushed in not Nick or Nate.
> 
> Nick said in his interview that he was told to go into the cage and issue the challenge so he did. EliteXC is hyping the fight. K.J.s dad was the one talking shit. Had he acted accordingly maybe there wouldn't have been a mishap. Nick and Nate didn't event swing. K.J. and his dad were the ones swinging. Maybe they're the punks.


You can see papa Noons jaw jacking with Nate, but what you can't see is what Nate is saying or doing, although you can see plain as day when he starts throwing his upside down sideways middle fingers. That was when all hell broke loose. I said earlier that I take back some of the heat for them going to the cage because WWEXC told him to, but that doesn't change the way they were acting and why in the hell was Diaz' posse in the cage? Look if this was an isolated incident I probably wouldn't be railing on the brothers Stockton, but the fact is this is par for the course for N. Diaz anyways. And on a night when he missed weight by nine friggin pounds. I'm looking forward to the rematch but it should be a non-title fight unless Diaz goes on a tear before hand and ruins the LW division.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

cplmac said:


> You can see papa Noons jaw jacking with Nate, but what you can't see is what Nate is saying or doing, although you can see plain as day when he starts throwing his upside down sideways middle fingers. That was when all hell broke loose. I said earlier that I take back some of the heat for them going to the cage because WWEXC told him to, but that doesn't change the way they were acting and why in the hell was Diaz' posse in the cage? Look if this was an isolated incident I probably wouldn't be railing on the brothers Stockton, but the fact is this is par for the course for N. Diaz anyways. And on a night when he missed weight by nine friggin pounds. I'm looking forward to the rematch but it should be a non-title fight unless Diaz goes on a tear before hand and ruins the LW division.



Yeah well we feel differently about it than.

War Diaz Brothers!:fight02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Honestly, I'd rather see Paul Daley challenge Noons than Diaz vs Noons 2. Daley has said that he'd drop down, so yeah, that fight would rule.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

MLS said:


> First off Nick wasn't kicked out of the UFC, he left. They are just a product of their enviornment just like almost everyone else. They grew up in a different are than you most likely so they act differently than you.


His contract was up and dana white didnt resighn him because he said he was inconsistant. He didnt get big until he beat gomi. That was what got his career rolling.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

MLS said:


> You must of missed interviews where Nick and Nate talked about where and how they grew up. Anyone that has seen those could easily make the determination that they are the way they are because of the enviornment they were in.


thats B.S. I grew up in the worst parts of New Orleans and lived in the ghettos of miami growing up with people slanging rock in the park as I played baseball and I dont act in any way similar to the Diaz brothers. You are what you make of yourself and environment is an excuse. They act the way they are because they are trash. Theres no excuse for ignorance.

Ive seen people like the diaz brothers and they act the way they do because they are ignorant and uneducated. They have no interest in becoming better people. I came from the same lifestyle and backround. I have a college education a decent job and I treat every one with respect and dignity. Acting any other way is the sighn of an idiot.

The Diaz brothers are low ball.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

mrmyz said:


> thats B.S. I grew up in the worst parts of New Orleans and lived in the ghettos of miami growing up with people slanging rock in the park as I played baseball and I dont act in any way similar to the Diaz brothers. You are what you make of yourself and environment is an excuse. They act the way they are because they are trash. Theres no excuse for ignorance.
> 
> Ive seen people like the diaz brothers and they act the way they do because they are ignorant and uneducated. They have no interest in becoming better people. I came from the same lifestyle and backround. I have a college education a decent job and I treat every one with respect and dignity. Acting any other way is the sighn of an idiot.
> 
> The Diaz brothers are low ball.



And in your infinate wisdom did you take under consideration that there is an excuse for ignorance, not stupidity. Ignorance is having the lack of knowledge about the issue in question, where as stupidity is in essence having the knowlege but acting in an udignified and classless manner.

For example in my opinion I think it's stupid that you call the Diaz brothers "trash". They did make it out of the streets to be professional fighters. They didn't go to prison. They're not selling dope. They however we're raised in the environment which dictated their path to criminality in which they would have failed and been forgotten.

Glad to know that you have a college edcuation and such. Than you'll be able to comprehend the fact that not every body is built the same psychologically, so for you to pass judgement on the Diaz Bros by calling them low ball, trash, and ignorant is a testament to your own shortcomings whatever they may be. I am however confident in the fact that Nick and Nate could have turned out much worse. 

Bottem line is Nick was told to go into the cage and issue a challenge and he did so.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

J.P. said:


> And in your infinate wisdom did you take under consideration that there is an excuse for ignorance, not stupidity. Ignorance is having the lack of knowledge about the issue in question, where as stupidity is in essence having the knowlege but acting in an udignified and classless manner.
> 
> For example in my opinion I think it's stupid that you call the Diaz brothers "trash". They did make it out of the streets to be professional fighters. They didn't go to prison. They're not selling dope. They however we're raised in the environment which dictated their path to criminality in which they would have failed and been forgotten.
> 
> ...


they could have been better as well. It seems like every one is making excuses for their actions but there isnt any. When you get to a certain age you are free to think for yourself and your responsible for your actions. The way he acts in public and the choices he makes are stupid. He is both ignorant and stupid.

He got suspended for smoking marajuana and in all honestly he could have gotten a lesser punishment if he would have played ball but because he wanted to act stupid he got suspended and lost out on thousands of dollars worth of fight purses. That is stupid.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

both shamrock bros grew up rough in and out of juvi before they were adopted and look how they turned out


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

J.P. said:


> And in your infinate wisdom did you take under consideration that there is an excuse for ignorance, not stupidity. Ignorance is having the lack of knowledge about the issue in question, where as stupidity is in essence having the knowlege but acting in an udignified and classless manner.
> 
> For example in my opinion I think it's stupid that you call the Diaz brothers "trash". They did make it out of the streets to be professional fighters. They didn't go to prison. They're not selling dope. They however we're raised in the environment which dictated their path to criminality in which they would have failed and been forgotten.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you know everything about the Diaz brothers and can tell us exactly how they grew up and turned out. You're coming off as a complete moron. We have shortcomings because we don't like how thugs and punks act? Get a clue buddy. Every one of us could have turned out much worst. What's your point? You don't have one, you just want to justify them being punks. YOU CAN'T. You can keep trying to make them sound perfect and try to make us sound uneducated because we don't like them but it won't work, it just makes you sound even dumber.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

TKOSPIKE said:


> both shamrock bros grew up rough in and out of juvi before they were adopted and look how they turned out


One turned out to be a scum bag and the other one turned out to be a decent guy. I dont think that had to do with upbringing so much as personality. Ken Shamrock is a much better person then he could have been because of Bob Shamrock. I read his autobiography. Ken could have been 10 times worse but hes still a pretty scummy guy and has a lot of issues.

Frank on the other hand went ahead and walked down a different road. He is real succesfull right now and is a great guy. Bob Shamrock helped him out a lot but in the end I beleive that it was Frank that made things happen the way it does.

Oppertunities happen to every one but its how we handle those oppertunities that dictate what we become. Ken could have had his own school and he could have had a great and longer fighting career then he did but he approached things the wrong way because hes stuborn and an angry person.

Frank is a successfull businessman and still competes and is a game compeitor. They chose their fates.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

js9234 said:


> I'm glad you know everything about the Diaz brothers and can tell us exactly how they grew up and turned out. You're coming off as a complete moron. We have shortcomings because we don't like how thugs and punks act? Get a clue buddy. Every one of us could have turned out much worst. What's your point? You don't have one, you just want to justify them being punks. YOU CAN'T. You can keep trying to make them sound perfect and try to make us sound uneducated because we don't like them but it won't work, it just makes you sound even dumber.


Thats the problem, people are to willing to find excuses for things. Especially when they want to justify something


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

js9234 said:


> I'm glad you know everything about the Diaz brothers and can tell us exactly how they grew up and turned out. You're coming off as a complete moron. We have shortcomings because we don't like how thugs and punks act? Get a clue buddy. Every one of us could have turned out much worst. What's your point? You don't have one, you just want to justify them being punks. YOU CAN'T. You can keep trying to make them sound perfect and try to make us sound uneducated because we don't like them but it won't work, it just makes you sound even dumber.



You are a funny guy. Your post speaks dividends for your mentality. My point was clearly made in my post.

What really is yours? Are you merely subject to insults as a means to debate? If such is the case than you are clearly placing yourself in the shoes of a peon.

Your insults are vacant, because they come from a weak source.

I am not trying to make you sound uneducated. You do that to yourself. 

It's easy for you to judge the Diaz brothers. Telling another person how they should live their life and what decisions to make is not a difficult task.

I am confident that while calling the Diaz boys "punks" you are sitting upon a clowd with the purest of souls, and it is because your aura is so untarnished that the mere thought of what occured that night in the cage threatens your beakon of impeccable and blinding light. 

Your post was a temper tantrum. :sad03:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Holy crap man, do you smoke up with the Diaz'?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

cplmac said:


> Holy crap man, do you smoke up with the Diaz'?


Nah, I'm always up for a respectful debate, but this guy starts throwing insults around with his hurt little feelings.

I find it amusing because what the Diaz boys did is not that big of a deal. 

Especially since Nick was told to go into the cage and issue the challenge. K.J. senior was rumored to be drunk that night and was bumping his gums with other members of the Noons camp. And it got out of control. 

Noons and his camp tryed to take flight. Not the Diaz brothers. 

Either way I find it hilarious that some people all of a sudden feel as if their pure souls have been corrupted by this incident.:laugh:


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Nah, I'm always up for a respectful debate, but this guy starts throwing insults around with his hurt little feelings.
> 
> I find it amusing because what the Diaz boys did is not that big of a deal.
> 
> ...


I really don't care either way. I do not like the way they act and as soon as someone had anything negative to say about them you started talking crap and kissing the Diaz's ass. My point is I think they're punks. According to you I'm not allowed to have a bad opinion about them but I do. I don't like them or people that act like them. The only point you clearly made was that you think they are gods and can do no wrong. My opinion about them is just that, my opinion. You think they are perfect and they can act the way they want because they are from California or wherever they're from, I think they are dumb, stupid punks so lets leave it at that.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

js9234 said:


> I'm glad you know everything about the Diaz brothers and can tell us exactly how they grew up and turned out. You're coming off as a complete moron. We have shortcomings because we don't like how thugs and punks act? Get a clue buddy. Every one of us could have turned out much worst. What's your point? You don't have one, you just want to justify them being punks. YOU CAN'T. You can keep trying to make them sound perfect and try to make us sound uneducated because we don't like them but it won't work, it just makes you sound even dumber.


well guess what??? your doing the exact same thing exept for you are talking shit which makes it much worse. Do you know everything about the Diaz brothers?? Since your so sure they are "trash" and all that.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

A1yola06 said:


> well guess what??? your doing the exact same thing exept for you are talking shit which makes it much worse. Do you know everything about the Diaz brothers?? Since your so sure they are "trash" and all that.


I never said I knew everything about them, I stated my opinion on how they portray themselves and how they act. Like I said, my opinion.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

js9234 said:


> I really don't care either way. I do not like the way they act and as soon as someone had anything negative to say about them you started talking crap and kissing the Diaz's ass. My point is I think they're punks. According to you I'm not allowed to have a bad opinion about them but I do. I don't like them or people that act like them. The only point you clearly made was that you think they are gods and can do no wrong. My opinion about them is just that, my opinion. You think they are perfect and they can act the way they want because they are from California or wherever they're from, I think they are dumb, stupid punks so lets leave it at that.


I'll discount the first sentence in the above post. Because if you don't care, you certainly put alot of effort into not caring.

Never did I call the Diaz brothers gods from California. It is your own flawed logic that draws you to this conclusion.

Your ass kissing comment is amusing. Since I think they are not the root of evil as you clearly do. 

If you ever met Nick or Nate I'm confident you'd tell them how you feel, so no harm done.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

In for Mach vs Diaz and Diaz vs Noons. /thread


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Glad to know that you have a college edcuation and such. Than you'll be able to comprehend the fact that not every body is built the same psychologically, so for you to pass judgement on the Diaz Bros by calling them low ball, trash, and ignorant is a testament to your own shortcomings whatever they may be. I am however confident in the fact that Nick and Nate could have turned out much worse.
> 
> Bottem line is Nick was told to go into the cage and issue a challenge and he did so.


Your line of reasoning here is basically giving everyone a blank check to excuse any sort of behaviour. From criminal behaviour to just being an asshole.
Environmental factors are big, but you have to define a boundary when responsability should kick in.

That being said, if Diaz was told to go in and start shit, then whoever told him to do so is an WWE loving ass, but it's a character role that Diaz plays quite well.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IDL said:


> That being said, if Diaz was told to go in and start shit, then whoever told him to do so is an WWE loving ass, but it's a character role that Diaz plays quite well.


And in playing this character role, he was in essence doing his job. 

I'm not putting this incident past Shaw's arsenal of promotional tactics. If he wasn't told to do this than why was he so easily allowed past the security into the cage, and why did Goldberg know about this before hand?

Also why is he fighting so soon on another EXC card without being repremanded? This was a planned occurance with Diaz doing what his boss told him to do. Typical of WWE behavior? Yes you're right. But I see Diaz footing somebody elses bill here.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

Seriously, anyone saying they're a product of their environment is a complete idiot. Since when is that a valid excuse for one's actions? Since when do thugs get "free out of jail passes" for shooting someone because they grew up in a gang? It's ok for them to act like that because they grew up with it? GTFO, that's not how this world works.

I grew up in Stockon and at a ghetto area where kids were getting beat up left and right and robberies were happening everyday. I think I know what ghetto is, and I know what DISRESPECTFUL is as well. The Diaz brothers are idiots with low education. Sure they can fight, but many others can fight as well(those that aren't so disrespectful).


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

J.P. said:


> And in playing this character role, he was in essence doing his job.
> 
> I'm not putting this incident past Shaw's arsenal of promotional tactics. If he wasn't told to do this than why was he so easily allowed past the security into the cage, and why did Goldberg know about this before hand?
> 
> Also why is he fighting so soon on another EXC card without being repremanded? This was a planned occurance with Diaz doing what his boss told him to do. Typical of WWE behavior? Yes you're right. But I see Diaz footing somebody elses bill here.


It isn't just this incident, it's pretty much just their character to act like this in and out of the ring. Like I stated above, I do not know them but when all you read is how they start fights everywhere they go including in a hospital and just acting like assholes then people are gonna say they are punks, thugs and assholes. I dislike both of them a lot but it does seem like Nick has grown up some lately and gives his opponents props AFTER the fight, if he wins.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Slug said:


> Seriously, anyone saying they're a product of their environment is a complete idiot. Since when is that a valid excuse for one's actions? Since when do thugs get "free out of jail passes" for shooting someone because they grew up in a gang? It's ok for them to act like that because they grew up with it? GTFO, that's not how this world works.
> 
> I grew up in Stockon and at a ghetto area where kids were getting beat up left and right and robberies were happening everyday. I think I know what ghetto is, and I know what DISRESPECTFUL is as well. The Diaz brothers are idiots with low education. Sure they can fight, but many others can fight as well(those that aren't so disrespectful).


And really who is giving them a get out of jail free pass?
*K.J. Noons of all people said that the promoters let the Diaz boys into the cage that night.* Nick was told to go issue the challenge. K.J.s camp was talking shit to them from the moment they stepped into the cage.

I'm glad you grew up "in Stocton and at a ghetto area" hopefully it built some character for you.

Being a product of their environment is not an issue in my argument for that incident.

Here is a situation where said topic applies; The Diaz boys as well as yourself are from Stockton correct? Well they are nationally known MMA superstars. They fight in other countries and are making great money with their faces all over television and names all over forums. 

And you?? Have you achieved this kind of success?? So if you have not progressed as far as the Diaz boys have would it be safe to say that you're more a product of your environment than they are?? I mean hey, they made it from nothing to someting. Did you?

What happend in that cage is a direct result of the *Promoters* hyping the rematch. People are putting the heat in the wrong place.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm still only 19 going to college. I'll be successful one day. 

The Diaz brothers have built their life around fighting. I also did grow up fighting and I do train now, and if I was as good as them, I wouldn't be acting like them.

All I'm saying is that they act like idiots. But as odd as it sounds, I actually like Nick Diaz as a fighter, I just don't like the way he acts as a person.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Slug said:


> I'm still only 19 going to college. I'll be successful one day.
> 
> The Diaz brothers have built their life around fighting. I also did grow up fighting and I do train now, and if I was as good as them, I wouldn't be acting like them.
> 
> All I'm saying is that they act like idiots. But as odd as it sounds, I actually like Nick Diaz as a fighter, I just don't like the way he acts as a person.



Excellently well put, I can respect everything you say in this post.

I also wish you well with your goals, with college and MMA.

I honestly think as I've said before that the Diaz boys were asked to do this for promotional purposes and they are taking the heat for it. Hey, it happens.

Good post. + rep.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeh they were asked to get in the ring and talk to noons about the fight, but they were not asked to go in there and act like part of a damn gang or something, like Nick giving the finger right to start with and then throwing a bottle at KJ Noons dad,, that is bullshit, , Both the Diaz boys and there family is nothing but enter city trash, always have been always will be, If I was a organization I wouldn't let them ever fight anywhere again for money anyhow, there are to many good fighters out there, than to have to put up those two thugs,,


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

jongurley said:


> Yeh they were asked to get in the ring and talk to noons about the fight, but they were not asked to go in there and act like part of a damn gang or something, like Nick giving the finger right to start with and then throwing a bottle at KJ Noons dad,, that is bullshit, , Both the Diaz boys and there family is nothing but enter city trash, always have been always will be, If I was a organization I wouldn't let them ever fight anywhere again for money anyhow, there are to many good fighters out there, than to have to put up those two thugs,,


But you don't own an organization, do you? 
I still like the Diaz bros and always will. They're good fighters and the trash-talking/finger-raising is entertaining to me. I was laughing my ass off as soon as Nick came into the cage after KJ won, I knew some shit was going to happen. I really wouldn't be surprised if they were urged into making a scene. EliteXC has proven what they're like by headlining a card with Kimbo Slice.
Still, I'll watch it if it's MMA


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Dioxippus said:


> But you don't own an organization, do you?
> I still like the Diaz bros and always will. They're good fighters and the trash-talking/finger-raising is entertaining to me. I was laughing my ass off as soon as Nick came into the cage after KJ won, I knew some shit was going to happen. I really wouldn't be surprised if they were urged into making a scene. EliteXC has proven what they're like by headlining a card with Kimbo Slice.
> Still, I'll watch it if it's MMA


Don't neg rep me unless you want them back... I haven't given one out in a long time, so here's one back to ya...


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

js9234 said:


> Don't neg rep me unless you want them back... I haven't given one out in a long time, so here's one back to ya...


I can feel the love in the air lol. Opinions are opinions, I'll leave it at that.


----------

